# need help!!!



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

hey everyone.. i was looking into one of my vivs that i have just gotten from a friend with some frogs in it and i noticed they have been laying alot of eggs with no problems or issues.. but now all of a suddon im starting to see this stringy white stuff in there and didnt think anything of it.. all of a suddon i see it moved from one part of the leaf to right on top of the eggs.. so i took a long close look and the little white stringy stuff is moving so im guessing its a type of worm? i tried to take some pics of it but my camra sucks. but its simply very thin white stringy stuff that does move. does anyone know what this is? is this harmful for tthe frogs or eggs? i never seen this befor in any of my vivs and im only a yr into the hobby so i dont have spiders or snails or anything yet lol. so this is wigging me out.

thanks eveyrone.

-Derek


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Probably grindal(sp?) worms. I was told they were harmless to frogs but I dont know about eggs.
J


----------



## DKOOISTRA (May 28, 2009)

Too funny (or maybe not). i was just telling somebody about the same thing.
i noticed it in the "roots" of a brom i have. there were about 3/8" long white stringy things sticking out and moving around too, looked like a parasite, but it was coming out of the roots of a brom. it went in and out of the root, twirled around, kinda like out of alien or something. it looked like a time elapsed thing where they speed up the video of a plant growing,if that makes sense.
i figured it was just the roots looking for a place to anchor to, but was amazed at how "fast" they were moving. hopefully somebody else knows


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

I've had some tinc eggs covered with those worms before and they managed to hatch just fine.
Scott


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

Well I freaked out got a tissue and whiped the leaf clean of the clutet of worms were on and have yet to see any more LOL it's prob harmless I just didn't like the looks of them


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

They only eat bad eggs...the live ones are not of interest to them. Gross but completely safe...they are just "cleaning up".


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

.....Veruca Salt better be wary of them then....I understand she is a very bad egg....


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks guys i appriciate the help and input. this is my first year into the frogs and every now and then something new pops up.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

markpulawski said:


> .....Veruca Salt better be wary of them then....I understand she is a very bad egg....


HA! Smaller frogs seem to love eating the grindals when they see them as well.


----------

